# Marker training as I understand it.



## J. Hunter Allred (Mar 10, 2008)

So I started with marker training over the weekend. Jager picked up immediately on what would get a mark... i use "good".. so now he reliably and consistently goes to a heel position (first thing he did that got the mark by chance), and now keeps doing that over and over. Why bother exploring something else if it gets a treat right? So how do I know associate the fuss command (he knew it already) and get him to search for other behaviours that will warrant a mark? Also, I want to mark him coming and sitting in front of me really closely.. he does this now but not as close as I'd like... how to I motivate him to move in closer?


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

You are on the right track but need to use a Marker word that is Unique and not something that is common to say. IMO it would be WAY to easy to slip and say good at the wrong time. Just something to think about.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Hunter I use 'good' as an intermediate marker to say to my dog she is on the right track for reward. The word I use for the terminal marker is 'Yes' for receiving reward. Remember it is about the inflection and intonation of your voice that means something to the dog not just the command or words used. 

My daily grind with the dog always moves from intermediate marker to another intermediate marker. With a Terminal marker usually moving into another intermediate bridge. (Depending on the exercise) Until the last Terminal bridge of the day when she heads to her crate. That is when it stops. 

There has been lots of discussions here about markers .. This is a good one to read ..

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=4625


----------



## J. Hunter Allred (Mar 10, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> You are on the right track but need to use a Marker word that is Unique and not something that is common to say. IMO it would be WAY to easy to slip and say good at the wrong time. Just something to think about.


Well I'm still early enough into this to change it.... what do most people use? Yes seems not that unique either


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I use the same as Geoff, good for a bridge and Yes as the end or terminal.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

It's not the word necessarily - but how it is said. I'll use the same word for bridge and marker. Or random words, yup-yup-uhuh-good-yea-yea--YES! It has to work for the trainer and the dog. If I'm focusing on what word I'm using, I can't pay attention to the dog as well. But if I'm _communicating_ to the dog rather than using specific robotic words, it works better. 

Who is easier to understand - a computer voice or a natural voice? KWIM?


----------



## J. Hunter Allred (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok so here's where I'm currently at... playing around with marker training Jager did a really good heel without any "fuss" command given, just marking the behaviour.... since I taught him to heel with non-marking methods how do I know re-incorporate the command? 


Thanks for putting up with my questions


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

J. Hunter Allred said:


> Ok so here's where I'm currently at... playing around with marker training Jager did a really good heel without any "fuss" command given, just marking the behaviour.... since I taught him to heel with non-marking methods how do I know re-incorporate the command?


It's easy .. give the command 'Fuss' while he is heeling and then 'good fuss, good fuss' and you can even reward while he is heeling if you plan ahead and have a small treat ready for him and keep on doing it all along reinforcing the command 'good gggood fuss' ... Heeling to me is a intermediate bridge which deserves a terminal bridge marker but it is always hard to make it into a terminal bridge as it is one of those always moving fluid motions. So that is why I try to treat on the fly while giving the IB to mark that the dog is one the right track for reward doing heeling then IB mark and reward randomly with lots of reinforcement of the IB.


----------

